# Miss Babbie report



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished with Doc on Miss Babbie this week. Went way SW. Lots of pretty water. Not many lively lines to speak of. Tuna are showing on a few rigs now. We were mainly marlin fishing. Still, managed to trick a few fish into biting. Including a double header on white marlin. Lost one 30 foot from the b oat, got the other. Harrison, Trip, Doc and Will rounded out a good crew. Grilled tuna two nights for supper....and some raw for me of course. Picked up a 65-70#ish hoo too. Dolphin went from 38# on down. Tuna were eaters, 40# or so.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Few more


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

looks fun Wade! nice looking bull and wahoo...

that's a BIG boat...livin' right man...


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

How that new G&S run? Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> How that new G&S run? Sounds like a great trip!


That G&S handles like a wet dream. Unreal in reverse....


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

great pile of fish,Doc's a class act and that G&S is da shit!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not too shabby Wade. Great report and thanks for sharing


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go Wade....looks like a productive trip!!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> That G&S handles like a wet dream. Unreal in reverse....


I figured that it would be bad ass! They make a fine boat to be sure!


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

One day I will be you

Straycat


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like a good group of friends, great boat, fair weather and fish!! :thumb up:

Robert


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job ya'll!!! nice report!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job Wade. I did not find any yellowfin at my door step. Guess the neighbors dog stole it again. Give me a call sometime you fish killing machine.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice catch:notworthy:, how far is way SW?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

bigone said:


> Nice catch:notworthy:, how far is way SW?


Around 150nm....


----------

